# Dell Battery Charging Problem



## sloan1 (Sep 3, 2007)

I replaced a battery for an Inspiron 6000 and it seems the charging connection is not working properly. I cannot get the new battery to charge at all. I put the old battery in that had some charge left and now it won't charge either. I've swiveled the connector and cleaned it, but it seems to not be connecting to charge. Anything I can do? THank you very much.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Dell has a battery calibration tool for some models . . Click here

Enter your Service Tag or Express Service Code and it will give you a complete listing of all the files for your system. 

The files you are looking for will be listed here as well as other updates that might be of interest. You can also find a variety of tools and information about your system in the Dell Knowledge Center.


----------

